
Microsoft Azure uses Error-Correcting Code memory (for mitigating Rowhammer) - deegles
http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2015/03/16/microsoft-azure-uses-error-correcting-code-memory-for-enhanced-reliability-and-security/
======
wiseleo
Every server, with exception of tiny SOHO servers not powered by Xeons, has
ECC RAM. This is true for well over a decade.

